# Sony XDP-MU110



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

*Sony XDP-MU110, what is it?*

A somewhat unique solution to iDevice integration. According to Sony, the product contains an iDevice cradle, and a combination amplifier/DSP. 

My best guess, in reading all available documentation, is that it takes many of the internals of a typical Sony head unit and puts it into a standalone "processor" designed to work with a factory head unit. The DSP appears to be basic, at best, making use of simple switches to choose 2/4 ch input, vehicle size (L/M/S), use of a subwoofer and subwoofer location (Far/Mid/Near). The manual provides slightly more detailed description and diagrams to help you choose which switch positions closest match your application. It seems that these switches would provide some sort of basic time alignment, though without much accuracy. The iDevice connection for the unit also appears to be proprietary and not a typical USB connection. Unfortunate, but also part of the reason I believe the product is now selling for 20% of MSRP and has been discontinued. 

The processor also contains an onboard "amplifier." I'm guessing this is a basic chip amp similar to what is found in their head units, given the power rating of 17w RMS x 4 @ 4 Ohms @ <1%THD. Fortunately though, it also contains 6 RCA outputs for installation of your own amp(s). 

The remote control provides a bit more control with the typical fade and balance adjustments, along with bass/treble adjustment and subwoofer volume. You also get volume/track control, a source selector (factory head unit or iDevice dock) and an Automatic Level Optimizer (ALO) for the iDevice. According to the manual, the changes you make to fade, balance, bass, treble and subwoofer volume are all source dependent and will adjust when automatically when you switch devices. 

The dock contains a 30 pin connector, volume/track control, a remote sensor, source/power button and a source indicator LED. Again the use of the 30 pin connector and Apple's switch to the Lightning connector helped bring this product's lifecycle to a quick end. It appears that the dock and it's sensor are the only way to control the DSP unit. Judging by the literature, the unit might also have the ability to be powered off and provide signal pass through from the factory head unit with no DSP settings applied. (I plan to test this.)

*How will I use it?*

I placed my order through Crutchfield yesterday for the Sony XDP-MU110. I found this a curious piece when it was released, but far too pricey for my needs at an MSRP of ~$250. Well, Crutchfield has dropped their price on the unit to $50 and I figured it was worth a shot at that price for use in the wife's car just for iPhone integration. She already has an Element Designs NINe.2 under the driver's seat powering an 11Kv.2 under the passenger seat in a sealed enclosure. We're using a simple LOC off of the factory head unit to an in-line RCA Remote Level Control to the amplifier currently. 

I've also ordered the appropriate harnesses to make the DSP a plug and play unit with the factory harnesses. We'll ditch the LOC and connect the RCAs from the NINe.2 to the subwoofer out section of the new Sony DSP unit. I may keep the RLC in place for now, even though the Sony unit has a dedicated subwoofer volume. Because the unit is fairly small, I'm hoping to find some room inside the dash. I've already use some cardboard to build a mock-up box and I'll try and pull the dash apart before the unit arrives for some testing. 

The big question becomes the use of the dock. You see, the wife does not have a phone with a 30 pin port, but an iPhone 5 with a Lightning port. Unfortunately, the rep from Crutchfield was of no help, and actually seemed quite irritated that I was attempting to use this unit outside of the factory designated parameters. So, I will find out if the unit will still function with a 30 pin to Lightning adapter, as well as how I can make use or not make use of the dock. Good news is, I have 60 days to get it installed and work out the bugs before I can't return it for a $10 return charge + shipping. Or, I just put the unit up for sale if it doesn't work for us. 

Follow up posts will include detailed information regarding the install, setup and integration of the unit.


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

Any more thoughts on this? I just stumbled across this and thought it might be a solution for my wife's 2011 ford edge


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I'd been out of town and so just pulled it out of the box today. I took some in boxing photos that I will upload to this thread soon. I'm hoping to be able to install this within the next couple of weeks. (After I give it to the wife for her birthday.).


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Well, we have decided to return the unit to Crutchfield. With the current amp and subwoofer installation, there is just no convenient place to install the Sony. This in combination with the fact that she has an iPhone 5 and we would have had to rig something up to make it work was enough for us to decide against moving forward. 

Hopefully someone else who picked up one of these guys can pick up the thread and run with it. As for us, we're now looking at picking her up a new head unit.


----------



## Suspiciousmind (May 1, 2013)

Maybe I will. I just ordered one today for my 1990 (built in '89) miata with the original head unit. 

Just trying to bring the unit into the 21'st century. It has a casette deck in it that I might try to use to mount the dock as I doubt I'll be playing many casettes.

Anyway, for fifty bucks, how much can it hurt?


----------

